# Mangato é 1000!!!!



## Vanda

Mangato o que faríamos sem você 
para nos ensinar o espanhol e o galego?!
Sua ajuda é imprescindível! 
Sempre atento e atencioso!
Que venham outros 1000 logo logo!
Muito obrigada.



​


----------



## Mabel Oackley Molina

Concordo plenamente com vc, realmente meus mais sinceros muito obrigada, muchísimas gracias.
Que Dios te ilumine hoy y siempre a todos ustedes q hacen esto posible.
De corazón les agradezco.


----------



## olivinha

Querido Mangato,
Que bom ter você com a gente no fórum de português. Sua presença lá já é imprescindível.
1000 vezes 1000 gracias e felicidades 1000.
Com Carinho,
Olivinha


----------



## nidia hernandez

mil mares de cariño para mengato 
el imprescindible en nuestras dudas
eres mil veces un sol
todas y todos te queremos y apreciamos mucho
a vanda besos por su iniciativa que nos expresa a todos 
mil amores  mengato


----------



## Outsider

Muitos parabéns, Mangato. Veio dar uma contribuição valiosa aos fóruns de português, uma preciosa ponte com o galego, e uma nova ponte com o espanhol.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡CAR0 MANGATO, ME VOY POR UN TIEMPITO Y YA NOS SALES CON 1000 VALIOSAS PERTICIPACIONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ¡ENHORABUENA HOMBRE!*

*Te felicito, maga. Gracias por esos ¡¡¡¡¡1000!!!!  aportes tan buenos y llenos de humor, gracias por compartir tu conocimiento con nosotros y nunca ser egoista! Eres un forista muy apreciado por mí, siempre tan atento. Yo siempre estaré por aquí para saber las novedades, esta no se nos escapó!!! Hahaha aunque digas que yo he estado un poco desaparecida que no creaa WRF que se libra de mí, estaré de regreso pronto...*

*Eres 1000!*

*Mando besos, ESTEFANÍAAAAAA*


----------



## Tomby

Mangato:
¡FELICIDADES POR TUS MIL MENSAJES! 
Es un placer leerte y un lujo tenerte en el foro portugués-español y, gracias a ti, también gallego.
¡Un abrazo, paisano! 
TT.


----------



## Benvindo

[/quote]​- - - - - - 
PARABÉNS MANGATO. 
1000 felicitações e votos de sucesso. 
Obrigado pela generosidade em dividir o seu conhecimento conosco.
BV


----------



## Mangato

Muito obrigado amigões. Obrigado de coração, a todos os que tiveram a paciência de me ler, de me corrigir, de agüentar as minhas besteiras e brincadeiras, não sempre bem expressadas, e de jeito muito especial a vocês, que já são os parentes mais próximos dessa grande familia que é o nosso Foro

Para tranqüilidade da Vanda e desespero de outros, prometo não sumir, se tenho saúde, até os 10.000.

Un beijão enorme

Mangato


----------



## Mangato

*Corricão importante.*

O beijão do PM anterior é para Vanda, Nidia, Mabel, Olivinha e Estafanía, e para os cavaleiros, Out, TT e Bemvindo, um abraço

Em que estaria eu pensando

Espero que não fiquem com ciumes, beijos e abraços segúm corresponda

MG


----------



## Nanon

Ainda bem que hoje decidi dar uma olhadinha pelos Congrats! 
Más vale tarde que nunca, pero ¿cómo pude dejar pasar esta información?
¡Aquí va otro besote para Mangato! ¡Te lo mereces!


----------

